# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب برنامج whatsapp nokia java Nokia C3-00 X2-01 301 Asha: 201 305 · 306 206

## البوب شريف

whatsapp nokia java  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم        
Nokia C3-00 · Nokia C3-01 · Nokia X2-01 · Nokia X3-02 · Nokia X3-02.5
 Nokia X2-00 Nokia Asha: 201 · 205 Chat Edition · 206 · 208 · 210 · 300 
301 · 302 · 303 · 305 · 306 · 308 · 309 · 310 · 311 · 515 · 500 · 501 · 502 · 503   
نظر لعدم توافر برنامج الواتس اب هذا النوع من الاجهزة 
 ومايعانيه البعض والطلبات المتكررة ساقوم بوضع احدث نسخة دائما 
 هنا في هذا الموضوع يرجى عدم وضع مشاركات واطلب 
 من الادارة حذف المشاركات لكي تعم الفائدة 
 دمتم بخير        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا عل تطبيق يابوب*

----------

